# 504                                                      Turnip prices at 504!



## ohyun (Aug 20, 2020)

Nooklings are buying turnips for 504 bells! There will also be a meteor shower today. I haven't played in several months and decided to log on today to see how my island was doing only to be met with some really great luck.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 20, 2020)

Can I come over in a bit and make 2 trips?


----------



## ohyun (Aug 20, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Can I come over in a bit and make 2 trips?


Yes you can! Just PM me whenever you're ready.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 20, 2020)

Any chance I can come by in around half an hour? Totally understand if you won’t be online anymore. Also, if you are free can you tell me where I can find your wishlist? Not as well check to see if I have anything you could use.


----------



## ohyun (Aug 20, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Any chance I can come by in around half an hour? Totally understand if you won’t be online anymore. Also, if you are free can you tell me where I can find your wishlist? Not as well check to see if I have anything you could use.


Of course! And here it is https://nookazon.com/profile/1439004431/wishlist although I'm happy to accept any kind of tip you feel like leaving me!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you so much! I am getting my stuff now, and I think I am going to have to download an update to be able to go online? I will message you when I am ready.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 20, 2020)

Are you still taking people? I would like to come


----------



## Angelic8484 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohyun said:


> Nooklings are buying turnips for 504 bells! There will also be a meteor shower today. I haven't played in several months and decided to log on today to see how my island was doing only to be met with some really great luck.


Can I please come!!


----------



## Emichi (Aug 22, 2020)

oop, I just read the date lolol nvm


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Aug 22, 2020)

ohyun said:


> Nooklings are buying turnips for 504 bells! There will also be a meteor shower today. I haven't played in several months and decided to log on today to see how my island was doing only to be met with some really great luck.


Can i come please?


----------

